# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Etimologjia e fjales "Kanun"

## Darius

Ne nje teme tjeter ketu ne forum eshte bere nje koment mbi kanunin dhe njeri nga antaret ka perkufizuar termin si te rrjedhur nga greqishtja:




> Vete *fjala "kanun" eshte huazuar nga greqishtja "canon"*, qe do te thote rregull, kufizim. Po ashtu edhe fjala "kuvend", qe do te thote "parlament", eshte huazuar nga nje rrenje neolatine "convente", marreveshje.Kjo nuk ekziston ne traditen islame te vet-qeverisjes, e cila eshte provuar historikisht te jete inferiore.


Dua te di sa e sakte eshte kjo pasi me kujtohet shume kohe perpara ne njeren prej temave ketu tek arkeologjia eshte bere nje diskutim mbi etimologjine e fjales kanun si dhe mundesine e prejardhjes se saj por nuk e gjej dot si teme.

----------


## Kanan

Baptist, si njohes i mire i Kanunit doja te dija sa i vjeter eshte ai ?
Dhe kur thua:
_Kanuni eshte ligji ma human ne univers qe ka shpike vet Tinezo_
E ke fjalen per TINEZOT, Zojsin ?
Faleminderit

----------


## Baptist

> Ne nje teme tjeter ketu ne forum eshte bere nje koment mbi kanunin dhe njeri nga antaret ka perkufizuar termin si te rrjedhur nga greqishtja:
> 
> 
> 
> Dua te di sa e sakte eshte kjo pasi me kujtohet shume kohe perpara ne njeren prej temave ketu tek arkeologjia eshte bere nje diskutim mbi etimologjine e fjales kanun si dhe mundesine e prejardhjes se saj por nuk e gjej dot si teme.


Si shume gjana edhe ajo eshte nderfutur ne ndonje teme qe as mendja s'ta kapen
*Kam thane se Kanuni eshte fjale shqipe me kuptimin e sotem te shprehjes (internacionale) Presedan.*
Por disa prej larove te shkolles mundohen me e nxjerre prej fjales Kanon. Po fjalen kanon nuk dijne prej kahit me e nxjerre masandej, e aty bahen pyke po get.

Pra asht fjale shqipe.

Po nese e shohim objektivisht mire punen e Kanunit e menyren organike te funksionimit te tij - ai del se nuk asht kategori e ligjit!
Kanuni nuk detyron!

----------


## Baptist

Darius:

Kete kishe parasysh? Ka qene dhe nje teme tjeter mbi fjalen "namuz" por ate nuk po e gjej dot.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...on#post1972549

----------


## Darius

> Darius:
> 
> Kete kishe parasysh?  
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...on#post1972549


Pjeserisht  :buzeqeshje:  Ka qene dhe ne nje teme tjeter e shpjeguar disi me gjate por megjithese kerkova me rrenje prape se gjeta dot.

----------


## Baptist

> Pjeserisht  Ka qene dhe ne nje teme tjeter e shpjeguar disi me gjate por megjithese kerkova me rrenje prape se gjeta dot.


Paj s'po di si me te thane ma shqip?

"Kanun" eshte koha logjike e kryer e shprehjes "qenë"; por te thuash "qënur" eshte disi e parpershtatshme ne toskerishte.
Kanun, zakonisht perdoret ne shumes edhe kur eshte fjala per nje kod te vetem, sepse eshte sistematikë presedanesh "të kanunash".

Shprehja 'canon' nuk ka asnje logjike ne gjuhet tjera eshte thjeshte nje emer abstrakt, i cili permes shqipes u fut ne kisha. E prej aty ne gjuhet e bilbles kryesisht me kuptimin "norme/rregull". 
*
b.b Troy III p.a.e.*

----------


## Baptist

> Baptist, si njohes i mire i Kanunit doja te dija sa i vjeter eshte ai ?
> Dhe kur thua:
> _Kanuni eshte ligji ma human ne univers qe ka shpike vet Tinezo_
> E ke fjalen per TINEZOT, Zojsin ?
> Faleminderit


Kanuni eshte njesi e tipit holistik, nuk ka vjetersi harmonike. Njera nga pjeset e tij ajo e Mikut, mund te tejkaloje mijvjecarin e dyte p.e.s. Ajo e Gjakut i takon shekullit XV p.e.s.  e keshtu me radhe...
-Pra, eshte shume i vjeter.
...

Kur them Tinezo e kam fjalen per konceptin qe kishin paraardhesit tane te fundem qe te vetmit ne mesin e trios me te rendesishme ne regjion (greqer albane latine) kishin nje shprehje te tille si Tinezo e Zotyn. Pra kur e permend kete fjale mendoj ne ate qe perfytyronin ata, "se kush ishte ky?" me pak fat mbetet per tu zbuluar ne ardhmeri...; Por ajo qe eshte teper e sigurt, eshte se keta shqiptar te deridjeshem besonin nje zot te tyrin - ekskluzivisht te tyrin, e qe nuk kishte te bente asgje as me konceptet biblike as kuranore ne kurence...

Harresa eshte mekat. Shprehja "tinezisht" eshte derivat i drejtperdrejte i emrit te perendise sone te apeluar si Tinezo.

...

"trinez" eshte sinonim i te "fshehte", hermetik...

...

*b.b. Troy III p.a.e.*

----------


## Zëu_s

> Paj s'po di si me te thane ma shqip?
> 
> "Kanun" eshte koha logjike e kryer e shprehjes "qenë"; por te thuash "qënur" eshte disi e parpershtatshme ne toskerishte.
> Kanun, zakonisht perdoret ne shumes edhe kur eshte fjala per nje kod te vetem, sepse eshte sistematikë presedanesh "të kanunash".


Kete e kam thene une para nje kohe kogja te gjate, ti e din sa moti asht kjo, pse m'ke lane vjerrt me dyshue n'vete se a asht a s'asht q'ashtu qysh po ma mer mendja mue ?

Kishe mujt me thane at'here qe mire e pasna. Nqs nuk mundesh me e thane ktu haptas, kishe mujt privat me m'than qe edhe ty ta mer mendja q'ashtu ...

----------


## Baptist

> Kete e kam thene une para nje kohe kogja te gjate, ti e din sa moti asht kjo, pse m'ke lane vjerrt me dyshue n'vete se a asht a s'asht q'ashtu qysh po ma mer mendja mue ?
> 
> Kishe mujt me thane at'here qe mire e pasna. Nqs nuk mundesh me e thane ktu haptas, kishe mujt privat me m'than qe edhe ty ta mer mendja q'ashtu ...


Mu' nuk po m'kujtohet qi t'kam thane "s'asht ashtu" (!).

----------


## Darius

> Paj s'po di si me te thane ma shqip?


Mos e thuaj fare se ta mora vesh pergjigjen por vazhdova te komentoja per ate qe shkruajti Styx.

----------


## Baptist

> Mos e thuaj fare se ta mora vesh pergjigjen por vazhdova te komentoja per ate qe shkruajti Styx.


Ate mendim kisha edhe une sepse te permendurit e fjales "presedan" shumices u mjafton - pa sqarime plotese por, por ka dhe prej atyre qe duan gjerat me permbajtje pak me explicite.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Mu' nuk po m'kujtohet qi t'kam thane "s'asht ashtu" (!).


E qi ke thane "q'ashtu asht" a po t'kujtohet ?

Nejse, se nuk ta za pur t'madhe, se ti nuk ishe i msum me i thane dikujna "q'ashtu asht", nuk po mujshe me lane n'tina pa ia ndryshue nja dy-tri fjale. Veq, valla mire kishe ba me ia pas nise kapak, se edhe pse nashta nuk ke nie kurgjo t're pej neve, bile n'ideja t'reja t'kemi prue kogja shpesh. A po ?

----------


## Zëu_s

> Ate mendim kisha edhe une sepse te permendurit e fjales "presedan" shumices u mjafton - pa sqarime plotese por, por ka dhe prej atyre qe duan gjerat me permbajtje pak me explicite.


Epo çka me i ba k'tash, s'jemi qellue tuton shum t'menqem sikur ti. Megjithse, mos kujto se q'aq budalle t'mdhaj s'jemi, q'aq marmi vesh edhe na sa me dite çka do me thane fjala "presedan", se edhe mos me pas dite deri tash, e kemi nie kto vitet e fundit n'lajmet nja 1000 here. Nuk asht problemi te fjala "presedan" apo te fjalt tjera internacionale qe edhe pse i kemi fjalet shqip, disa i perdorin ato fjale te huaja pa nevoje hiq, se i doket qe e knaqi krejt, se funi i funit mos paq fjalore, sot ekziston munsia me e lype neper internet domethanjen e atyne fjalve.

----------


## Baptist

Kam rezerva lidhur me faktin qe Kanun vjen nga pjesorja e foljes "me qene" si pershembull "asht Kanun"--Ai asht kanun i fjet kur e kan pre.

Pjesores qene si ne "asht Kánun" theksi i bie ne 'á' qe do thote s eme kalimin e kohes shoqeruesja "-un" te bjere dhe te mbetet vetem "asht Kán", Asht Lan, ose A Kan, A Lan ku dallohet qarte fakti se vendosja e theksit ka lere te jetoje vetem rrenjen e mendimit/fjales.

Fjala Kanŭn nga ana tjeter theksin e ka ne menyre te pagabueshme ne ŭ dhe ndonese -n leshohet, theksi nuk lejon qe "Kanŭ' te shkurohet me shume. Kanŭn ne kete prizem duket derivat shume me llogjik i fjales Kandu, kendoj, ose kenu.
(Me duket se kjo e "kenges" me interpretime nga dias10 eshte tema qe kerkonte Darius)

Kanga, Konga, ose Kenga tergon sot nje akt zbavitjeje, por nuk ka qene e tille. kenga eshte perdorur se pari per t'i thurur hymne Apollos dhe per te deshmuar dicka. Mbase epika u kthye ne ligj, prej nga doli edhe shprehaj qe "ky eshte rob e kenduem" ose "rob i dijshem" dhe jo ne sensin "kengetar".

"Nome" quheshin odet e para per Apollon. Kendoj duket pra si derivat i "Ka-Nom/e" "Kanum" "Kanun".

----------


## alibaba

> Kam rezerva lidhur me faktin qe Kanun vjen nga pjesorja e foljes "me qene" si pershembull "asht Kanun"--Ai asht kanun i fjet kur e kan pre.


Çështja është që një emër që lidhet drejt për drejt me kulturën shqiptarët, u dashka gjithsesi të nxirret me rrënjë shqipe. Është një farë kompleksi naiv, që nuk të lë të pranosh që kjo apo ajo fjalë që ka rëndësi të madhe në kulturën shqiptare ka prejardhje të huaj, ose të paktën është rikthyer.

Unë për vete jo që kam dyshime por e kundërshtoj plotësisht. Forma arkaike e foljes "për të qenë" është "me klenë", kështuqë po të ndjekim shembullin e mësipërm do të duhej të ishte "Klenuni" e jo Kanuni.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Çështja është që një emër që lidhet drejt për drejt me kulturën shqiptarët, u dashka gjithsesi të nxirret me rrënjë shqipe. Është një farë kompleksi naiv, që nuk të lë të pranosh që kjo apo ajo fjalë që ka rëndësi të madhe në kulturën shqiptare ka prejardhje të huaj, ose të paktën është rikthyer.


Ja une kurrsesi nuk mundem ta pranoj qe fjala Kanun ka prejardhje "greke" apo edhe me keq siç po thone disa na qenka fjale turke. Kjo fjale asht shqip. 

Q'ashtu a kanun hon e don.




> Unë për vete jo që kam dyshime por e kundërshtoj plotësisht. Forma arkaike e foljes "për të qenë" është "me klenë", kështuqë po të ndjekim shembullin e mësipërm do të duhej të ishte "Klenuni" e jo Kanuni.


Pse po kujton ti qe gegnishtja bregdetare eshte ma arkaike se gegnishtja malore ?

----------


## Baptist

Duhesh me e gjete te dokumentume formen "klenë", por jo ne forum. 
Forma "klen" nuk ka ekzistu. Sepse, "kane" asht perfitu prej trajtave "ka" dhe "ke"; kaen, varianti "kjen" ka aditivin j artificialisht te perfituem qe i sherben si inhibitor per mos me u shnderru "k" ne "q", per me ju shmang homonimizimit me emrin qen. Sepse ne gegrishte thuhet une jam ken, demek une jam ka(e)n, e jo une kam ken, ashtu si edhe "ai asht kane" per mos me leju transformimin "une", ose  "ai asht qen", se kish me kriju ngaterresa te medha e defekte qesharake ne ligjerim. Ne kete rast 'j' asht suplement artificial.

Plus duhesh me e gjete etimonin e fjales ne gjuhen prej te ciles mendon se eshte e prejadhun e qe perputhet semantikisht me kuptimin presedan.

Ndersa Styxi nuk ka asnji mundesi me e kap as cka asht tu fole tu e marre parasysh se ne toskerishte nuk ka forme te barasvlefshme ma formen "kanun". 

Ajo do te duhej te ishte "qenur" por ky konstukt tingellon si ridikul i dialektit qe prap nuk e kap aparati shqisor. 

Pra kaen, mundet me u kontraktu vetem format "ken" edhe "kan", po meqenese nga malesia asht shkurtu ne formen ken, nji 'j' kompenzuese i asht dhane zanores è qi me e barazu me gjatesine kân, e qi njikohsisht sherben per inhibimin e kalimit te k ne q.

Pra KANUN asht e Kanme. Plus qi fjala 'tradite' nuk ekziston ne leksikun ton, pra perdoret *'o "kanun" prej vaktit'*, (honedon = prej se asht diell e hane).

Tash ju nxirrne prej greqishtes n'mujshit.

++

Qe Zeu_s-i, sa me paska marre prej goje shprehjen, (diell e hane) demek "hon-e-don". [paskemi valet e njejta]

----------


## alibaba

> Forma "klen" nuk ka ekzistu. Sepse, "kane" asht perfitu prej trajtave "ka" dhe "ke";


Ti bre daj vetë por kërkon nga unë të argumentoj diçka, kurse vetë veç përralla po kallëzon.

Ku i ki argumentet? A munet që foljet KA KAM rrjedhin nga folja me KANË dhe jo e kundërta? Argumente?

QE KUNDËRSHTOJE GJON BUZUKUN NË PAÇ KAÇIK:




> PARATHENIA E MESHARIT
> 
> U Doni Gjoni, bir i Bdek Buzukut, tue u kujtom shumë herë se gluha jonë nukë kish gja të ndigluom n së Shkruomit shenjtë, n së dashtunit së botëse sanë desha me u fëdigunë, për sa mujta me dituninë, me zdritunë pak mendetë e atyre qi të ndiglonjinë, përse ata të mundë mernë sa i naltë e i mujtunë e i përmishëriershim ashtë zotynë qi ta duonë m gjithë zemërë. U lus mbas sodi ma shpesh të vinim kishë, përse ju kini me gjegjunë ordhëninë e Tinëzot. E atë në mbarofshi, Zotynë të ketë mishërier mbi ju. E ata qi u munduonë djerje tash, ma mos u mondonjënë. 
> 
> E ju t'ini të zgjiedhunitë e Tinëzot. E përherë Zotynë ka me *klenë* me ju, ju tue ndjekunë të drejtënë e tue lanë të shtrembënë. E këta ju tue bam, Zotynë ka me shtuom ndër ju, se të korëtë taj të ngalatetë djerie n së vjelash, e të vjeltë djerie n së mbjellash. E u ma duo të mbaronj vepërënë teme. Tinëzot tue pëlqyem. Ndë vjetët M.D.L.IV. njëzet dit ndë mars zuna fill, e mbarova ndë vjetët një M.D.L.V. ndë kallnor V.dit. E se për fat në keshë kun mbë ndonjë vend fëjuem, u duo tok të jetë fajtë, aj qi të jetë ma i ditshim se u, ata faj e lus ta trajtonjë nde e mir. Përse nukë çuditem se në paça fëjuem, këjo tue *klenë* ma e para vepërë e fort e fështirë për të vepëruom mbë gjuhët tanë. Përse ata qi shtamponjinë kishnë të madhe fëdige (mund), e aqë nukë mundë qëllonjinë se faj të mos nanjinë, përse përherë ndaj ta nuk mundë jeshë; tue mbajtunë një klishë, mbë të dyy anët në duhe me shërbyem.E tash u jap nfalë gjithëve, e lutëni Tënëzonë ende për muo.

----------


## alibaba

> Tash ju nxirrne prej greqishtes n'mujshit.


O daj mu sum ha raki me nxjerr prej greqishtes, menermethan. Unë nuk i kam kë'to komplekse. Tash munov ti edhe fjalët turke me naj ba shqipe, veç pse ki komplekse në tru.

Unë nuk kam komplekse. Greqisht, greqisht, hajre koftë, çka ki mi ba. A do mu ba si shkijet, me nacionalizëm debill, çdo gja me e ba shqiptare. Edhe fjalën Kanun do me ba shqiptare.

Nuk osht shqip edhe pikë. Gjani emën tjetër.

----------


## alibaba

> Ja une kurrsesi nuk mundem ta pranoj qe fjala Kanun ka prejardhje "greke" apo edhe me keq siç po thone disa na qenka fjale turke. Kjo fjale asht shqip.


Po bre daj, historia shkruhet me ndjenja, bravo.

Tash edhe fjalën Sheriat nxirrne shqip. Edhe fjalën Sulltan nxirrne shqip. Tjetër punë s'kini, ton ditën e gatë në forum tuj dredh shkronja e apostrofa her knej her anej, tuj e ba turqishten shqipe të pastër.

----------

